# NO SOUND on my computer all of a sudden...what should i do??



## CALPOLY

I dont know what happened but one day the sound cut off on my computer. I doubt if its the sound card. I have norton anti-virus and spyware remover, and i run them all the time, so i dont know if its a virus or not.

Is there something i can download to see if i can fix this or not?? Does this happen often or do i need a new sound card??

If i need a new sound card, whats good??
thanx


----------



## Rockn

Move to the hardware forum. Do you know that the spaeakers work for sure? Is it muted, is the volume control all the way down? Can you play CD audio or is it all sound?


----------



## CALPOLY

nO THE speakers work, the volume is not on mute and i can play CD but i hear no sound at all.

someone told me to download SERVER PACKET from microsoft but i couldnt find it.


----------



## InfernoReaper

is it a dell cuz that could be the problem

anyway i would definitely recommend the Razer Barracuda when it comes out here soon

i dont know if yur a gamer or what but the specs show domination


----------



## CALPOLY

No its a Compaq actually

Im not really a computer gamer, i like ps2 and soon ps 3 

Whats Razor Barracuda?? Are you suggesting i download it or are you recommending a game??


----------



## Techpresence

I have actaully experienced this problem myself!

What you could do, is un-plug everything from your speakers (the wire that connects the two together, as well as the wire in the back of your computer). Leave them un-plugged for 30 seconds, and then plug all of the plugs back in.

After that, you should be fine .


----------



## InfernoReaper

Razer Barracuda is an 7.1 Integrated Audio System aka sound card

go to http://www.razerzone.com to see it


----------



## covert215

Have you tried just rebooting? Sometimes, the process that manages audio suddenly fails and exits without notifying you. Resetting will reopen it.


----------

